# Department Of Defense Pushes Ahead With E-Health System



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> The forthcoming MiCare system will let military personnel, their families, and veterans access personal health records on Google Health and Microsoft HealthVault.
> 
> By J. Nicholas Hoover
> InformationWeek
> ...


http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=218501641&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News

with all the government's losing laptops with service-peoples personal info, and all the rest of the 'mishaps' - now they're going to do this? 

might help to read this also
http://www.informationweek.com/news...html?articleID=218501653&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is crazy. Even if the Government did not lose any laptop to have Microsoft and also Google getting info on you also. Don't know who Relay Health but bet they are not any better.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Scary ....


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know exactly how they will collaborate the data between the DoD and the VA, but the VA has a system in place that is being expanded now for more records to be available online. 

The VA system is called MyHealtheVet and the only thing you can do at present is see your prescription history and refill your prescriptions online. Eventually, all your personal health records, lab tests, etc. will be available. 

The online prescription refill works wonderfully well. I just refilled my prescriptions this morning and it is much easier than getting the prescriptions, checking and signing the form that comes with them and mailing them back.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-rela...r-what-happens-personal-info.html#post6824489

the above started happening june 22 - thus far i think they are just sitting on it waiting for the hub-bub to die down somewhat - and then who knows what?

yes, the accessability and convenience factors are high, but the downside is somewhat an extreme also...

and that also was a 'government' thingy to start.......


----------

